# My Rumpwhites :D



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some of my rumpwhites. I am very pleased with them.


IMG01704-20110723-1053 by gough2012, on Flickr[/url]

IMG01536-20110618-2030 by gough2012, on Flickr[/url]

IMG01529-20110618-2026 by gough2012, on Flickr[/url]

IMG01540-20110618-2031 by gough2012, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking good. The second and thrid in the first photo have such straight lines and I love how dark the black one is.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! A couple of them look dang near perfect.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah they do. Especially the extreme black one imo


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are super- Congrats!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I once had a group of blue rumpwhites. I realy liked them, so maybe I wil start again with this marking. I'll see :lol: 
But these are amazing <3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

they look great


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i love them


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're my favourite of the marked varieties, Tink, as you already know. 
Good luck with 'em


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks tratallen, off to a flying start with 1st in class and 2nd in the marked challenge with my choc rumpwhite buck. very pleased  xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

And so you should be, my girl!

:gwavebw


----------

